# 175/70R13 or 185/70R13 tires?



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

My Sentra GXE 5M currently has 185/70R13 tires on it. I bought it that way from the previous owner. Stock size is 175/70R13. At 60MPH on the speedo the car is actually going 58.5MPH on the larger size.

I have decided on Kumho Solus KR21 tires and now have to choose the size. The Kumhos are inexpensive and get great reviews on TireRack.com.

Would I feel any difference in handling or ride? I assume the mileage should get better with the 175 tires, but not sure if it would be even noticeable.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

yes marginal at best i dont think you will see a difference in milage.
What is the wear pattern like on the 185's
shoulders not worn off ?
I am sure the 185's were put on in a quest for better handling.
dont forget the new tire will be bigger, i see a couple of percent differnce in speed between new and worn. your 58.5 might be as much as 56 or 57 on new tires.


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

^ Thanks. I think I am leaning toward the stock size. I don't think it really make much difference in handling. The Sentra GXE isn't exactly a sports sedan to begin with. The better quality tires should compensate.


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

Well I decided to go with 185/70R13 size Kumho Solus KR21 tires. I already have this size on my car. Two different pairs of crap tires. The stock Sentra GXE is far from a sports compact so I figure that the added tire width offset the higher sidewall and 1.5MPH difference at 60. The stock size is not going to be mistaken for low profile. The larger tires should be better for braking and turning than the original size, especially on a car that weighs just under 2400lbs. 

Too bad Nissan didn't see fit to put 14" tires on the mid-level GXE. Honda and Toyota had started to move to 14" rim sizes around this time on all levels. Nissan and others reserved the 14" for the top trim level.

Will give an update on the tires after I put them on and drive around in them. Family friend is putting them on for $252 out the door.


----------

